# Unknown flag and content of two photos



## catefs

'Hi' to all you very knowledgeable people.....
My father, John Pirrie Robertson (MN RO 1943 - 46; Empire McKay) recently passed away and in his possession were the attached photos. 

The Captain is my Grandfather John McKay Robertson. The 'Polar Chief' (fuel tanker renamed 'Empire Chief') from what I can research was his main ship. 

Photos obviously taken at a school and some time apart. First photo has lots of kids and women (perhaps teachers) and seems to have a bit of energy to it; second has less kids and no females and everyone looks dispirited. Am unsure of dates but presume they are during the war.
Photos are stamped Bedfordshire Times but there is not connection to Bedford that I am aware of as my Grandfather was Leith born and bred. 
Here are my questions!
Do they ring any bells with you? Recognise anyone?
Can anyone identify the flag with the "K" on it?

My next step is to vista the Bedfordshire times and go through seven years of newspapers!
Sorry for the long post but thought more info might be useful than less.
Look forward to hearing from you.....
Cate


----------



## A.D.FROST

A scheme set up by(google)British Ship Adoption Society which was set up for Schools to participate in adopting a ship and keep in touch via ships crew as to their voyages etc.The flag is a house flag but it is odd since the ship EMPIRE/POLAR CHIEF as no connection to a company with a 'K' as she was owned by Ch.Salvesen(Falkland Whaling Co./South Georgia Co.)
http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/M-Ships/montcalm1897.html


----------



## purserjuk

The Polar Chief was originally built for Elder Dempster as Montcalm and was sold to Canadian Pacific. Converted into a tanker during WWI and, as stated, ended up with Salvesen's. No reference to any owner with a "K" houseflag.
However I think the houseflag depicted is that of Kaye & Sons Ltd so perhaps the school had another adopted ship.


----------



## A.D.FROST

purserjuk said:


> The Polar Chief was originally built for Elder Dempster as Montcalm and was sold to Canadian Pacific. Converted into a tanker during WWI and, as stated, ended up with Salvesen's. No reference to any owner with a "K" houseflag.
> However I think the houseflag depicted is that of Kaye & Sons Ltd so perhaps the school had another adopted ship.









Kaye & Sons






Kerr SS(USA)with connections to Kerr-Silver Line (ship names prefix MANX)


----------



## Dickyboy

I wonder why one lad is holding a German Helmet.


----------



## A.D.FROST

Dickyboy said:


> I wonder why one lad is holding a German Helmet.


Because its to big?(==D)


----------



## Dickyboy

(Jester)(Applause)


----------



## catefs

*Unknown flag*

Hello - thanks for that line of thinking (beats reading ALL those newspapers). The headmaster - if that is who he is (my assumption) is very distinguished looking and hopefully memorable. I have a photo of just him and my grandfather so a quick email to both schools won't go amiss.

I'd love to think there was a trophy somewhere (not to mention a german helmet!) gathering dust somewhere.

I can now add the Kingsborough and the Kingsland to the list of wartime ships my grandfather captained (if that is the correct word) - both of which start with "K". here is the quote from Wikipedia about the Kingsborough:
_Owner History:
Kingsborough Shipping Co Ltd (manager P. D. Hendry), Glasgow. 
1947 British Anthracite Sales, Swansea (managers J. German, Cardiff). 
1952 Kisinbay Biraderler Ltd (Turkish). _

I cannot find the company flag for the Kingsborough Shipping Company. 
Anyway - thanks for joining me on this journey!
Kind regards, Cate


----------



## A.D.FROST

catefs said:


> Hello - thanks for that line of thinking (beats reading ALL those newspapers). The headmaster - if that is who he is (my assumption) is very distinguished looking and hopefully memorable. I have a photo of just him and my grandfather so a quick email to both schools won't go amiss.
> 
> I'd love to think there was a trophy somewhere (not to mention a german helmet!) gathering dust somewhere.
> 
> I can now add the Kingsborough and the Kingsland to the list of wartime ships my grandfather captained (if that is the correct word) - both of which start with "K". here is the quote from Wikipedia about the Kingsborough:
> _Owner History:
> Kingsborough Shipping Co Ltd (manager P. D. Hendry), Glasgow.
> 1947 British Anthracite Sales, Swansea (managers J. German, Cardiff).
> 1952 Kisinbay Biraderler Ltd (Turkish). _
> 
> I cannot find the company flag for the Kingsborough Shipping Company.
> Anyway - thanks for joining me on this journey!
> Kind regards, Cate


----------



## catefs

*Unknown flag now identified*

Hello
Looks like the flag mystery is now solved thanks to your diligence and efforts! I'm very grateful, thank you. Next step is to drop an email to the two schools as suggested by another post and determine if they can help.
I'll keep my post updated.

This has been such a successful exercise (and what a wealth of knowledge you all have) that I plan to post a photo later today of my grandfather standing on an ice flow - I think - in South Georgia as he worked with Salveson.
Kind regards
cate


----------



## ben27

good day catefs.m.17th feb,2015.10:13,#1.re:unknown flag and content of two photo's.a very interesting post.and great photo's.how many of those young men went to sea??thank you for posting regards ben27


----------

